# Have you ever order food over the internet?



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

I'm in the restaurant biz, we create an online ordering system, I´m very interested in your feedback to improve the system and what do you think about this option for my restaurant

This is the website
Eat online revolutionary ordering system for restaurants


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

brownagustin said:


> Yes often do order online, Alas it can be done in some better way see a similar website miamikosherrestaurant(dot)com. You deal with restaurant business, the proper feel of it is very important.


thanks for your review


----------

